# Vaccines?



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

We have two kiko does (one is 4-5 months pregnant and the other is 9 months old). The younger one was not given any vaccines prior to purchase; the older one was given a tetanus vaccine, but I'm not sure what kind and when she was given it. We also have three Nigies (2 does, about 1 month pregnant and a 3 mo. old doeling) I am not really sure what kind of vaccines, etc. they were given before we bought them. When should we give them CDT vaccinations? Also, are there any other vaccines that we should be aware of?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If they haven't had any CDT give one shot the the booster 21 days later.
We do the annual booster a week or two before they kid.
Im not sure about the one who had the tetanus but if it's been a month she can also have the CDT.
Some breeders give the first rounds in 3 series.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The usual vaccinations to give are the CD/T. Some people also do rabies. I have chosen not to vaccinate ... but if I was to chose one, I'd do tetanus. It's all about your area, and what you feel is best for your babies.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

Be careful of what kind of vaccine it is (killed or MLV (modified live virus)) Modified live virus' will cause the doe to abort; killed virus' will not. I don't know whether these are killed or not, but I just thought I would say. :wink:

PS: I don't vaccinate. :wink:


----------

